# Plaster wall repairs question



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

|I have recently started a new job where we repair plaster walls that does not have wood laths behind it. It was originally done over metal lath that is rusting away and the framing is metal braces (not studs). It's been a real challenge to fasten any kind of bracing for the drywall board we use to fill the hole, because as soon as you screw anything into it, it crumbles. If any of you old pros have any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated. BTW, the fix has to be done in one day according to the budgets.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

demolish what is weak and treat the metal then use one of the many repair mortars available, 
I opted for Mapei and even better BASF


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

As Bruno says, demolish what's weak. Take it back to whatever's strong enough to attach new lath or some sort of bracing.

Is this your job, or are you working for someone else on this? When you say the budget requires the fix to be done in one day, is that secret code for saying that the budget isn't high enough to do it right?


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*plaster wall repair question*

Yea Brunos got the ticket here. On the flip like Tom said who is pushing the time and budget buttons. Sounds like they need to take a few steps back but sounds a bit late for that


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*plaster wall repairs question*

Sorry about that Bob but I'm sure you have been called things worse than Tom. Looong week sir


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> Sorry about that Bob but I'm sure you have been called things worse than Tom. Looong week sir


Lots worse :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Remove the bad / loose plaster down to the lath then wet it down. I like Structolite Basecoat for a scratch coat. Finish with your finishing plaster of choice. Not a one day repair in my opinion.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

My problem is that there is no wooden lath nor metal. Just a big hole.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

just add wood or metal, the repair mortar will do the rest.
not having a pict to see, I'd guess on using this HDM MAXI


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

that is wire ribbed lath it was black metal. if you can get it still, use it otherwise stucco galv. lath will work but it may move a bit when applying it so be easy pushing it on. Use structo lite,.. add a little portland to hasten the set. it can be screed-ed with a clapboard then floated with a cedar shingle float.If the patch is small it can be steel troweled to a decent finish, imperfections can be troweled over with tap compound or plaster etc. you can wire the lath on if it wont take screws. Minor brush wetting with the trowel finish sometimes is needed.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

How big of a hole are we talking about? There is a solution that can be done in a couple of hours. You can use wide mesh, sheetrock and hot mix to fill the hole. then float with a mix of plaster of Paris and quick set lite to polish. As long as we are not talking about half the wall you can use this method. If big you would have to put framing in and sheet rock backer. Give me the solid dimensions of the hole and I can walk you through it.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Just noticed the original date so I may be too late. But if anyone is interested I will still post the technique.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Looking at the Date you posted this you more then likely done. I would use Diamond mesh lath double it up wire to metal braces! Old unistrut shelving can be used as framing posts wire them in to attach Diamond mesh!


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Just noticed the original date so I may be too late. But if anyone is interested I will still post the technique.


we use to use rock lath...i.e. 16''by 48'' 3/8'' sheetrock instead of wire or wood lath.Its hard to get around ct now. The back side of sheet rock works too for patching. The problem he has is attaching to the channels that are pretty bad. The rock you mention is blue board?? it's white coated only. Those channels may be suspended with wire ...they used to do that in churches etc.


----------

